# Can a brotha get 2-Door?



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

What's up with nissan not having a 2 door in the past 5 years. Well we did get one out of them but it's at least a 26,000 dollar vehicle. They did away with the z in 96 and 98 last year for 200X and 240SX. And for 5 years no coupe I think Nissan either needs the sentra to come in a coupe or make a new car that is a coupe and not highly priced. Basic simply put we need an affordable 2-Door. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, is the 350z not an affordable 2 door?


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

i think he means a 2 door that is around like 15 or 16 grand.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Or maybe a 3 door hatch with an SR20 and independent rear suspension? That would have kept me in a Nissan.

Yeah, I don't know what they're doing. 2 SUVs yet no cheap 2 or 3 door? They should just bring over a foreign model with a few changes and add to the SE-R Sport Compact style lineup.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeah I mean something less than 20K like 15-18K depending on what you want with it like why can the SE-R come in a coupe? There is no reason why it can't be made a two door.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree...they need to release the primera hatch with a DET  $$$


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I know, 2 doors are rare these days. Rare that is in a affordable sedan. I love my 2 door b13. I asked my salesman "friends" why manufacturers are doing away with 2 doors and they say due to lack of demand. They also tell me that it is much harder to sell a used 2 dr than a 4 dr -- my experience says that's true.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

yea I just read this post after posting a similar one in the general section labled The Future of Nissan. The 2dr pocket rocket should be in Nissan's line up its the only thing missing. And no the 350z is not affordable for the avg working person especially in these hard times.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a 2 dr 
but it's dying


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

No hatchbacks please. I like some, but enough of these crossover hatchback/suv/station wagons(eg. Matrix, Vibe, Touraeg, etc). I hate these cars. I am sick and tired of SUV's. That's the reason we have few 2 doors. Idiots want something big, always keeping up with the damn Jones's. I can't stand it. 
If we stopped with all this Suv nonsense manufacturer's would produce a 4cylinder 300hp+ engine, that would run on electricity and gas, and would cost under 20,000$. Instead we have 8 "different" American vehicles that are the same truck(Caddilac Escalade/EXT, Chevy Z-71 Avalanche, Denali, Tahoe) Its the same damn POS. Have you seen these wack cars. 
Tell me whats nicer on the inside... a 350Z or a Chevy Corvette. A corvette has the interior of a Mustang half the price... its really crappy.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Shall I be the first to start the S15 chant? I think it can be done for around 20k, so I don't need to explain. Hell, I'll even take an N/A SR20 in it (then we can probably figure out a way to swap DET manifolds, turbos injectors & such like we do on our cars.) W00T




S15 S15 S15 S15!!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

The S15 is a nice thought but something tells me they wouldn't bring over the designs we have come to know and love. Plus they wouldn't give it an SR20 only because it's too old of a platform. They would either A) Bring forth a brand new engine, B) Use either QG18 or QR25 depending on trim level. I seriously don't know why the sentra doesn't come in 2 door's at least the se-r and spec v. If not that just come out with a something that would look like a mini Z or hop into 2.0 + liter turbo war or instead of 2 liter turbo just make it AWD. It actually if you put in a 4cyl engine you could honestly make a mini Z. Hmm QR25 engine AWD Coupe that looks like Z with a shortened front end. HMM I dunno. Let me keep thinking on this.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I am tired of all these SUVs and hybrids and everything like that. I can't stand driving my parents van so I don't think an SUV would be any different. I would love a 2 dr coupe. Also, what is the lowest price anyone has paid for a new sentra xe? Every place I go they sell for like $15,000 which I think is rediculous considering a zx3 goes for about $12,500 and is about the same as a sentra. They definately need to make the spec-v a little sportier by making it a 2-door coupe or make a cheaper z car.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Only problem with bringing the S15 is that it has been discontinued for emissions purposes, I believe. I want something like the Pulsar/Sunny GTiR-AWD,SR20DET Oh, Yeah! That brings me to another point:If Subaru, Mitsubishi and VW can bring over their AWD subcompact supercars, what's stopping Nissan from trying to compete?They have most of the parts already engineered, and even a cleaner burning turbo 4,the SR20VET so why not?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

marketing strategies, for one... Nissan has never really banked on its super sports car image much beyond japan... plus, they're gearing towards using the even cleaner VG, QR and QG series engines for their overseas markets... only the japanese and a few other markets will still get the SR, in ANY incarnation.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Welcome to nissan , may i take you order ::

yes , please , ill take combo #1 ...
...soo thats an Almera with a turbo right...
...yup


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

How bout something like this?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

niky is right about the engine thing and the marketing strategies. I think they could make a limited line though and sell very well. but if we say hey turbo awd then then guess what it ends up costing as much as a z it'll be in the area of the EVO and STi and we don't want that. an N/A coupe possibly awd but not too much stock because the cost will go up something low cost with high aftermarket tunablity. Oh and I'm not feeling the convertible just me though not into convertibles.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Rama said:


> *Oh and I'm not feeling the convertible just me though not into convertibles. *


It's actually a photoshopped version of an Infiniti G20 I did...jus thought itd help with the 2 door concept...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

well damn nice photoshop because I was trying to figure out what car that was lol but if you did it with roof still there shaved the read door and moved the line for the front door back it might give a better idea.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Rama said:


> *well damn nice photoshop because I was trying to figure out what car that was lol but if you did it with roof still there shaved the read door and moved the line for the front door back it might give a better idea. *


LOL...figured Id get a couple with it. Ill see if I still have the PSD for it, if so, Ill drop the roof back on...


----------

